# Dextroamphetamine from Lisdexamfetamine ?



## methyllordir (Jun 20, 2022)

Hi, dex-amp isn't available anywhere so i have got a bunch of Lisdexamfetamine mesylate , Any way i could turn it into amph ?

Would treating it with H2SO4 just work ?!


----------



## tucosalamanca

why would even do that? after administration, is metabolized to dexamine. do you need it to work instantly?


----------



## gameon

Is it possible to covert Lisdexamfetamine to Methamphetamine


----------



## Selassi (Jul 2, 2022)

I totally misread the above title so this does belong in a different thread...

But the question was if anyone knows a pathway to convert L-meth into D-meth after separation?


----------



## methyllordir

tucosalamanca said:


> why would even do that? after administration, is metabolized to dexamine. do you need it to work instantly?



tucosalamancajust wanted to know if it is possible, there is no way to get pharma dex-amph here so i wanted to know if there is a way


----------

